# Just Plain Sexy!



## twentythree (May 11, 2009)

2010 Custom Gheenoe Classic. 20hp. Mercury Four Stroke, Bobs Jack Plate, Strong Arm Tiller Extension, Powertech 4blade Stainless Prop, Motor Guide Trolling Motor, Lamiglass Carbon Fiber Push Pole, Stickit Shallow Water Anchor, Lowrance Elite4 Color Chartplotter, Livorsi LED Navigation Lights.

Top speed 26mph. loaded with two anglers ready for action. Fuel burn... Non existent... Maybe 15mpg we fish all day on 1.5 gal. Draft? Knee deep on a Pelican?? 

Catching Snook like this one? Priceless!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice..........


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## RINGDINGER (Mar 25, 2008)

Awesome rig.....I just bought a new classic myself..where did you get your polling platform from?


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

One of the best looking classics I've seen! Sweet LT25 platform too. I don't like the newer fancier LT platforms that have been cropping up! The one you have, is the best one!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice rig... congrats


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

very cool rig !


----------



## twentythree (May 11, 2009)

Poling platform came from Pugar at Custom Gheenoe. It's awesome it really makes the boat. I use it as a leaning post and drive from a standing position with the tiller extension. It's the wife's favorite spot she sits on it and fishes while I run the trolling motor and fish from the front.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That is a beautiful rig, nice, clean and simple. Congrats!


----------

